# Sherwin Williams Bath Paint... any good?



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone uses SW Bath paint. Looking for a reasonably priced paint to use on bathroom walls and ceiling and also some kitchen walls.

On a side note. SW guy told me they had a new ceiling paint. Think he called it "SW Ceiling Paint" He mentioned it was pretty much dead flat. Couldn't find it on their website.

And finally. Roman RX-35.... same as Gardz or inferior product.

Thanks


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Just curious why you want to use the bath paint? Any particular reason/need?

If your looking for a good wall/ceiling paint in bathrooms you could try their Harmony line. 

For ceilings you can look into Eminence from Sherwin. See if that might be something your looking for possibly.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Just curious why you want to use the bath paint? Any particular reason/need?
> 
> If your looking for a good wall/ceiling paint in bathrooms you could try their Harmony line.
> 
> For ceilings you can look into Eminence from Sherwin. See if that might be something your looking for possibly.


This place may be rented to college students so I picture lots of long showers and high humidity.

I have had good luck with BM Bath and Spa but it's a little pricey for this job. I'm afraid the Zinser perma-white might be a little temperamental. Had good luck with BM Kitchen and Bath a bunch of years ago but not sure if it is available near me.

The SW Bath is available in the mid thirties, but I never here anyone mentioning it at all, never mind as a go to paint.

Read the threads and people seem to like the perma-white and BM B&S. Just curious if there were any other real contenders.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

How's BM Regal in terms of price comparison? Comes with mold inhibitors and mildewcides. Could go with pearl if your concerned their really gonna go nuts with long hot showers.

I can't even get the old BM Kitch and bath anymore around here. It cost more than Regal, and once they started adding the mold inhibitors and mildewcides to Regal it became useless to stock it.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> How's BM Regal in terms of price comparison? Comes with mold inhibitors and mildewcides. Could go with pearl if your concerned their really gonna go nuts with long hot showers.
> 
> I can't even get the old BM Kitch and bath anymore around here. It cost more than Regal, and once they started adding the mold inhibitors and mildewcides to Regal it became useless to stock it.


I was thinking about going with the aquapearl. It goes a long way and I actually love the way it looks when done right. If Aquapearl will handle the high moisture levels in an over-used bathroom then that would be my preference at the moment.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Lakesidex said:


> I was thinking about going with the aquapearl. It goes a long way and I actually love the way it looks when done right. If Aquapearl will handle the high moisture levels in an over-used bathroom then that would be my preference at the moment.


Regal pearl has worked fine in my bathrooms.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

nope. It sucks.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

I have used the sw bath paint a few times it did not impress me. but always had better results with duration in bathrooms with out a vent. also you can buy a small packet of mildewcide and have the store add it to another line and mix it up for you or stir it your self.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

PACman said:


> nope. It sucks.


Wow... Why not tell me what you really think.:notworthy:

I do love the pearl... have it in some hallways in my own house.

Found some descent info on DIY chatroom concerning the SW Bath paint. Particularly some good info by slickshift.

I can get the SW Bath in the mid thirties which is a lot cheaper then I can get the BM B&S. I'm still learning the SW product lines - what works and what's crap. 

One of the problems where I live is that SW is the only place around that comes close to being a "real" paint store. 

I can get some of the BM lines from a hardware store but I miss doing business with a real paint store the caters to the BM lines.

And I like the guys at my local SW. It is a low volume store and I take the time to talk with everyone there, and they do a good job working with me and suggesting products that may work for me.

Believe me I miss working with a real paint store. Started out in the 80's, and for years I was getting all my paint from "The Paint Center" in Stamford CT. Then, for the next 20 years it was mostly from Brandmans. After that, it was American Paint and United Paint in Glastonbury CT and Weathersfield CT respectively. Ah the good ol days!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Lakesidex said:


> Wow... Why not tell me what you really think.:notworthy:
> 
> I do love the pearl... have it in some hallways in my own house.
> 
> ...


Then use it. I'm sure it will meet your expectations. I prefer the Permawhite myself because it has been around for years and isn't outrageously expensive.

And exactly why do you think there are no more "real" paint stores anymore? Ask Sam Waltons heirs. Pretty much the same thing SW has done.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

PACman said:


> Then use it. I'm sure it will meet your expectations. I prefer the Permawhite myself because it has been around for years and isn't outrageously expensive.
> 
> And exactly why do you think there are no more "real" paint stores anymore? Ask Sam Waltons heirs. Pretty much the same thing SW has done.


Actually I understand and agree with your beef about big business. Problem with my area is when I needed to pick up basic a 2 1/2" angle black china bristle - like yesterday, my only options were the local hardware store at $23 or SW at at about $11.

Thanks for the perma-white vote. I'm wearing my Zinsser T-shirt as we speak.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I've seen some PT members state concerns about PermaWhite- I have used tons of this product, with no issues.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

kdpaint said:


> I've seen some PT members state concerns about PermaWhite- I have used tons of this product, with no issues.


I tried it once on my bathroom ceiling. Got a zillion micro bubbles that dried and popped. Sanded, dusted, got another gallon. Same thing. Gave up.

Got a gallon of BM K/B pearl. Two coats later, ceiling looked great.

I really wanted the permawhite to work as I love Zinnser primers. Sadly, it left me thinking they should stick to primers.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

aw just go to Home depot and get behrs paint. It's cheaper and it covers better. That's all that really matters anyway.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PACman said:


> aw just go to Home depot and get behrs paint. It's cheaper and it covers better. That's all that really matters anyway.


Wow, your really on the war path today


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

PACman said:


> aw just go to Home depot and get behrs paint. It's cheaper and it covers better. That's all that really matters anyway.


Wow, I'd like to use that as my tag line - with you're permission of course. 

I find it interesting that the main candidates for a true Kitchen and Bath paint have either been the BM B&S and the Perma-White and not much else. Their were also a few recommendations for higher end wall paints like the Regal Select that contain some mildewcides. And BM Kitchen and Bath, which can be hard to find.

Glad it turned out to be so straight forward. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Lakesidex said:


> Just wondering if anyone uses SW Bath paint. Looking for a reasonably priced paint to use on bathroom walls and ceiling and also some kitchen walls.
> 
> On a side note. SW guy told me they had a new ceiling paint. Think he called it "SW Ceiling Paint" He mentioned it was pretty much dead flat. Couldn't find it on their website.
> 
> ...


sort of the same but Gardz works better imo


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

alan said:


> I have used the sw bath paint a few times it did not impress me. but always had better results with duration in bathrooms with out a vent. also you can buy a small packet of mildewcide and have the store add it to another line and mix it up for you or stir it your self.


The SW Bath paint post I read was from 2007. A lifetime ago in paint years.

What was it about the paint that didn't impress? 

What I care about primarily are:
The paint firmly adhering to the wall.
Not getting water streaks from moisture from showers.
That it can handle a little washing if needed.
Resist mildew.

Thanks


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

PACman said:


> Then use it. I'm sure it will meet your expectations. I prefer the Permawhite myself because it has been around for years and isn't outrageously expensive.
> 
> And exactly why do you think there are no more "real" paint stores anymore? Ask Sam Waltons heirs. Pretty much the same thing SW has done.


disclaimer. Im not here to make friends..but Mr. pacman obviously has a agenda. He seems to trash alot of products from others.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

In fact if he actually operates a store he sure has a lot of free time to pump his piss. 
When did paint dealers get a soap box on this site to promote ?? 
he clearly knocks sw,ppg,etc and pushes his agenda.. where are the mods????


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

troll of the year and then sum


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

haha.. just kidding your the best keep up the good work!!


down with the man....sir you r the man...ugh!!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

alan said:


> In fact if he actually operates a store he sure has a lot of free time to pump his piss.
> When did paint dealers get a soap box on this site to promote ??
> he clearly knocks sw,ppg,etc and pushes his agenda.. where are the mods????


Actually Pac is pretty straight forward. Kinda says it like it is. He worked for Sherwin a few years ago


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> Actually Pac is pretty straight forward. Kinda says it like it is. He worked for Sherwin a few years ago


I've read a lot of the Pacmans post and I think he has a lot of practical and valuable insight. Wish his paint store was near me.

Thanks everyone for sharing a bunch of product knowledge. After taking 10 years off from the painting business, I feel like I'm finally stating to catch up with some of the newer products and best practices.


----------



## MichaelHenry (Dec 11, 2015)

Last I heard, SW Bath Paint was discontinued? Or at least that's what my SW rep told me a couple of years ago, maybe he just didn't want to have to order it. Wouldn't an eggshell or semi-gloss accomplish the same thing?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

alan said:


> In fact if he actually operates a store he sure has a lot of free time to pump his piss.
> When did paint dealers get a soap box on this site to promote ??
> he clearly knocks sw,ppg,etc and pushes his agenda.. where are the mods????


Mods? There are mods? And get your facts straight MR. Trump! I only have an agenda against SW and Behr. And Valspar. And lies in marketing. And yes, instead of playing with my i-phone all day or flirting with the new part timer all day i prefer to come on PT and maybe possibly read or contribute something meaningful. Unlike the 20 something mba's that work at SW and know jack squat about the paint business. 

I'm quite happy to be the consumers' safety net. I do have some time to kill and I come on here because My business is more important to me then sitting around playing with myself all day. Every paint store has periods of downtime.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> Actually Pac is pretty straight forward. Kinda says it like it is. He worked for Sherwin a few years ago


I LIVE it like it is!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MichaelHenry said:


> Last I heard, SW Bath Paint was discontinued? Or at least that's what my SW rep told me a couple of years ago, maybe he just didn't want to have to order it. Wouldn't an eggshell or semi-gloss accomplish the same thing?


I thought I just saw it on their website. I'll check my sources at SW. (oops!)


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

MichaelHenry said:


> Last I heard, SW Bath Paint was discontinued? Or at least that's what my SW rep told me a couple of years ago, maybe he just didn't want to have to order it. Wouldn't an eggshell or semi-gloss accomplish the same thing?


I just saw it on the self on tuesday. its alive and kicking


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

I picked up 2 gallons of the satin Perma-White tinted to dove White. Seems to be one of the best products for kitchen/bath's where moisture is a consideration. It is also readily available and reasonably priced. Also, many here have had success with it. 

I've used it years ago and remember the micro-bubles. Once I stopped looking too close and just rolled it dried out fine and lasted forever.

I figure a 3/8" roller instead of 1/2" will be better for the Perma-White.

I still plan on testing the SW Bath paint in the near future just to see how it goes. Can't put all your eggs in 1 basket.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

I find the idea of bath and wall paint just silly. When you think about it all it does is act the same as an exterior paint just not as good. I have been painting kitchen and baths lately in SOLO flat and eggshell. Its interior and exterior. Unlike bath paint that takes moisture, solo can be rained on snowed on winds and so on. It is nice to not have a shiny bathroom and kitchen. Most clients want the flat. ITs hard and very durable. They can shower all they want I don't care if they toss cups of water or even hose the walls as it will never be an issue.

edit:
in case you are wondering this is right from the data sheet

Mildew Resistant
This coating contains agents which inhibit
the growth of mildew on the surface of
this coating film.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PACman said:


> I LIVE it like it is!


PACman fever!


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

AlphaWolf said:


> I find the idea of bath and wall paint just silly. When you think about it all it does is act the same as an exterior paint just not as good. I have been painting kitchen and baths lately in SOLO flat and eggshell. Its interior and exterior. Unlike bath paint that takes moisture, solo can be rained on snowed on winds and so on. It is nice to not have a shiny bathroom and kitchen. Most clients want the flat. ITs hard and very durable. They can shower all they want I don't care if they toss cups of water or even hose the walls as it will never be an issue.
> 
> edit:
> in case you are wondering this is right from the data sheet
> ...


One time my boss handed my some BM exterior flat white and told me to put it on some bare sheetrock. This was 1 wall in a 3 season room. After the 4th coat I could still see all the joint compound right through the paint. Worked way differently than interior flat paint.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Sw Harmony. Works great in k&b situations. Not a huge fan of the eggshell finish in a bathroom I don't think...wish I'd have used satin instead. Egg seemed to come out pretty flat.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Lakesidex said:


> One time my boss handed my some BM exterior flat white and told me to put it on some bare sheetrock. This was 1 wall in a 3 season room. After the 4th coat I could still see all the joint compound right through the paint. Worked way differently than interior flat paint.


Solo is more of a thicker product. If you use the flat (looks like matte) or the eggshell even over bare drywall won't take more than 2 or 3 coats. Same as primer and 2 coats finish. As far as some 1 saying they don't like eggshell as it came off to easy, that won't happen with Solo. I guarantee if u use solo eggshell buy the 2nd day it will be hard as a rock. The key is Solo is not just exterior. It's interior/exterior. So you don't need to worry about off-gassing, it also is very high hiding and durable. After a couple days, you won't even be able to leave a scratch mark on the flat with your finger nail.


----------

